# New guy on the bloock



## KarlTracy (Feb 6, 2006)

_I checked out your web site, and this post basically constitutes advertising, which is not allowed on these boards.  TUG offers classified ads for those who are interested in buying, selling, or renting timeshares.

Tom_


----------

